# COD MW2 PS3 - Hacker Scum ruining games



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone else noticed a HUGE influx of hacker scum on COD MW2 on PS3 at the moment? 
Over the last week or so, my account has been hacked into twice, and on nearly every online level, people are cheating and hackers are completely ruining the games. 
Between games, instead of my score scrolling across the bottom of the screen, there was 'get your own personal hacks at www. etc etc' 
I had to wipe out all my saved stuff to get rid of it, fortunately it doesn't affect my online score. 
Just tonight, in 1 hour's worth of gaming, I've been on three levels where hackers are on, and blatantly cheating.
On Afghanistan, I was doing really when out of nowhere, I was killed. When I watched the reply, someone casually chose a cheat off his screen (he scrolled through them first) and shot randomly about.
I was nowhere near him and he still got me.
Another level, literally as soon as it started there were airstrikes, Heli's - everything called in.
I've also noticed that if I'm doing exceptionally well, I'll get kicked off the level for no reason.
I know it's a hacker because my net connection is perfect, and when my friend invites me back to the same level, it's working fine for the rest of them. 
Is there anything I can do about this? Can we complain to the game's makers?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

been happening for a while on the ps3,not sure if its as rife on the 360.good luck finding anyone that cares though,they have your money now so the service ends there imho.same with blops.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Hacking and bot'ing is rife on PC games.Absolutely ruins them.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Bought the game 2nd hand, so not much money lost - I can't believe just how bad it is now though - and how fast it's come on.
All I want it a decent game with my mates, and these idiots completely ruin it for all involved. 
I really can't see the joy in being invincible and wiping everyone out on the levels until they all leave. There's zero skill in it, it's boring and totally childish. 
I thought people that just use grenade launchers for the whole level was boring, but this takes it to a whole new level.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

This should sort it hopefully! :devil:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I never noticed any cheating to be honest until the other night when I was just spectating and some guy brought up a list of all the guns to choose from, all the killstreaks and he went in UFO mode and was floating in the air!

And today when I have been playing on it my ps3 stalls after a match ends, not sure if it's connected mind.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I would call them cheaters rather than hackers. It's just kids who have downloaded some aim bot software. H4ck0rz may have made the software though


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

It's rife at the moment and is down to the console not the game, Sony are looking into it, but ive heard black ops isnt affected as it uses a different secure logon. People are shooting you from outside the map and shooting through all objects plus many many other cheats plus stealing peoples progress ect.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Think my 14 year old nephew has been doing some cheating, his kd ratio was 0.66 now all of a sudden it's 2.00 and then it was 1.99 without him even playing? Killstreak of 56 aswell.

Just hope innocent people don't get banned because I heard you can pick up th hack just by being in the lobby?


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

COD MW2 on the PS3 have been targeted, because recently (in the last few months) the PS3 itself has been hacked/unlocked/cracked/jail-broken.

People can alter the inner workings of the file system of the PS3 itself, allowing them to modify their firmware.

This increased 'access' now means that people can install patches for individual games. In the case of MW2, people are installing patches (hacks that are being laid upon the legitimate game), that enable them to have extra things. As for what they are able to get, it's endless. There are multiple patches, made by multiple people.

The game is pretty ruined now.

Sony have recently released firmware 3.56 (last few days). Anyone using a modified/jail-broken version of 3.55 who automatically installed 3.56, now has a dead Playstation.

However, many people get around this by going back to an original, legitimate copy of the firmware, then accept the update for 3.56.

Sony gets fooled into thinking that it's a legitimate Playstation. There will undoubtedly be a hack for 3.56 soon.

I feel sorry for people who have recently unknowingly bought Modern Warfare 2, and are literally getting totally destroyed online. A complete waste of money for them


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Just tried it again and I can't even get into a game now without the ps3 stalling, it will turn off by the power button though. 

Seems that's the end of mw2 for me, ********!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i was playing blops on the 360 last night and people where calling this kid on the opposite team a golden gun hacker etc,as his rank was maybe 4th prestige and he had GG`s.the poor bugger had ran out of ammo picked up someones golden gun and was running around with it.hope he never got reported,some people are just slap happy with that report button.


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

I have recently picked up MW2 again. Free For All is a write off but Mercenary Team Deathmatch and Domination seam to be fairly safe.


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

seen this alot recently aswell.not be long till they move on to black ops i guess.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Is there a Report button on MW2 for PS3?
I could definitely report a few guys for blatant cheating and hacking, as I've seen their kill cams and they scroll through a load of stuff before using one of their cheats.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

It's one of the reasons I don't play COD online on any console now all the games are full of cheats. Ps3 is worse though due to the way psn is set up


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Chris CPT said:


> Is there a Report button on MW2 for PS3?
> I could definitely report a few guys for blatant cheating and hacking, as I've seen their kill cams and they scroll through a load of stuff before using one of their cheats.


Not for MW2 unfortunately, all you can do is log the username and time then report the issue via PSN, dunno if they do anything though 

John


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

silverback said:


> been happening for a while on the ps3,not sure if its as rife on the 360.good luck finding anyone that cares though,they have your money now so the service ends there imho.same with blops.


yes,here on xbox 360 too auto aim is the **** as you put full clip into them an they turn an shoot one bullet an your dead


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

This problem was on Radio 1's news last week - and Sony are doing something about it and are cracking down by banning people and even shutting their PS3's down too. Yeah! :thumb:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Chris CPT said:


> Anyone else noticed a HUGE influx of hacker scum on COD MW2 on PS3 at the moment?
> Over the last week or so, my account has been hacked into twice, and on nearly every online level, people are cheating and hackers are completely ruining the games.
> Between games, instead of my score scrolling across the bottom of the screen, there was 'get your own personal hacks at www. etc etc'
> I had to wipe out all my saved stuff to get rid of it, fortunately it doesn't affect my online score.
> ...


I had this on call of duty world at war on ps3 it does ya head in when you can see in the replay that they are scrolling through menu's and then randomly shooting and killing someone on the other side of the map :devil:


----------



## Derick-sport (Nov 15, 2010)

Black ops WIN


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Managed to get mine working last night and I have been 'infected'.

Got red squares everywhere showing where the enemy is and faster reloading etc when it's not on, died and then it changed my class without me doing it and on that class I only had one gun.

Hope it doesn't mean I am going to get banned? Does it effect my ps3, psn? I have changed my passwords.


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

lol, I had 2 games over the weekend where a player was invisable, (honestly) I kept being killed whilst running round and when I watched the kill cam the bloke was running right in front of me, only to turn round and stab me lol!! I didnt see sh*t. he ended the game with about 42 kills and 0 deaths.. 

If you go into a game and get infected just re set the PS3 and all will be fine again, till you go into a hacked game again!! to be fair I only had a few problems on it all weekend, I just dont like Black ops at all so only play MW2 now (when im not on GT5 that is)


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

played it on the pc since it came out and bought a PS3 at the weekend.

all ive had is people cheating on the ps3 since and im sick of it


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

A new patch has been released for MW2 (PS3) and I am happy to say, no more hacked games :thumb:

Bye bye black ops


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

LiveWire88 said:


> A new patch has been released for MW2 (PS3) and I am happy to say, no more hacked games :thumb:
> 
> Bye bye black ops


Just tried last night and woohoo back to normal, no more black poop for me


----------

